# Game #24 (12/17): Washington Wizards @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Washington Wizards (11-11) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-7)










*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*

Date: Sunday, December 17th
Time: 6:30 pm



 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">G.Arenas </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Stevenson </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Butler </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Jamison </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Haywood </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *28*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.421*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1* </td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.4*</td></tr></tbody> </table>  
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Radmanovic  </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Brown  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *27.9* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.8* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.5* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.3* </td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.478* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.2* </td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
 Reserves <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Hayes </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Daniels </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Blatche </td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">C.Booth </td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">D.Taylor </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">







</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0.9*</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"> PPG *0.8*</td><td style="vertical-align: top;" align="center"> PPG *2.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Farmar </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Evans </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Cook </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Turiaf </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 

<table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>19</td> <td>6</td> <td>.760</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-1</nobr></td> <td>100.3</td> <td>90.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+9.7</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>17</td> <td>6</td> <td>.739</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>11-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>102.7</td> <td>98.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>17</td> <td>6</td> <td>.739</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>9-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>110.6</td> <td>104.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.4</td><td><nobr>Won 14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>17</td> <td>7</td> <td>.708</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>10-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>97.5</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.3</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*5*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>*16*</td> <td>*7*</td> <td>*.696*</td> <td>*2*</td> <td><nobr>*13-3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-5*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-0*</nobr></td> <td>*102.3*</td> <td>*98.7*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+3.7*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>14</td> <td>9</td> <td>.609</td> <td>4</td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-2</nobr></td> <td>94.9</td> <td>90.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>13</td> <td>9</td> <td>.591</td> <td>4 ½</td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-1</nobr></td> <td>108.5</td> <td>105.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>12</td> <td>12</td> <td>.500</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>11-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-3</nobr></td> <td>106.2</td> <td>105.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>10</td> <td>11</td> <td>.476</td> <td>7</td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-2</nobr></td> <td>93.0</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>10</td> <td>12</td> <td>.455</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-4</nobr></td> <td>99.3</td> <td>99.8</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>10</td> <td>12</td> <td>.455</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-4</nobr></td> <td>95.5</td> <td>98.1</td> <td class="redfont">-2.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>10</td> <td>12</td> <td>.455</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-3</nobr></td> <td>90.5</td> <td>93.9</td> <td class="redfont">-3.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>11</td> <td>14</td> <td>.440</td> <td>8</td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>93.1</td> <td>97.3</td> <td class="redfont">-4.2</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>10</td> <td>14</td> <td>.417</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-3</nobr></td> <td>99.0</td> <td>99.9</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>5</td> <td>19</td> <td>.208</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-4</nobr></td> <td>92.2</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Upcoming Games*​ 
December 19th - @







- KCAL
December 20th - @ 







- KCAL
December 22nd - @







- KCAL
December 25th - @







- ABC
December 27th - @







- KCAL​


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Another game the Lakers should win...but that's what I said about the Hornets and Bucks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i agree...like i said before..we need this home games while lamar is gone


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont think Vlad should start but that's probably just me!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kwame should play like his last game in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to get this win before heading onto the road for six straight. Go Lakers!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I really think we should win this. I really hope they don't think they can slack off though. Arenas would absolutely kill them in the scoring department if they did.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Kwame should play like his last game in the league.


I hope, he cant convert an open layup to save his life let alone hit a FT


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Im predicting a 20-20 game from Kwame.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If we can keep Arenas from scoring 35-40+ we can win.

Arenas will destroy our PGs though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Arenas will have a huge night...we just need to keep everyone else in check.

This one will be really tough, IMO.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We need every win now, I hope the Wizards will play bad on the road like usual and Kobe will have some rest before the long road. But I seriously really doubt that, it is againt Kobe and Arenas would certainly go wild.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

KWAME,

dunk with two hands and hit your FTs.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We got to attack that frontline. They're not very intimidating. Kwame needs to be aggressive. We just can't let Arenas run wild. We said the same about Mr. Redd not too long ago.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Should be a win. Let's just hope that Kobe won't have to score another 50 points today


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It's a win. 5 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't let the Wizards trio go off on us...I'd be happy letting one go off and shutting down the other two...

Arenas will probably destroy Smush Parker, but the Luke/Caron match-up should be interesting. Maybe Kwame will show up for this game more than usual since it's the Wizards...I hope so, anyway.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers should win this.. Watch Out for KWAME against his old team


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I always get nervous when lakers are facing the below average teams, because they have the history of loosing to bad teams. Atleast when they play good teams I always think they will win, but bad teams. Out of Lakers 7 loses, 6 has come against bad teams.
But still I think they will win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd say 4 have come against bad teams (Blazers, Hornets, Sonics, Bucks) and 3 against good teams (Pistons, Jazz, Mavs).

Damn, the Wizards are wearing those UGLY uniforms of theres...tied at 2-2 early on. The game just started.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I'd say 4 have come against bad teams (Blazers, Hornets, Sonics, Bucks) and 3 against good teams (Pistons, Jazz, Mavs).
> 
> Damn, the Wizards are wearing those UGLY uniforms of theres...tied at 2-2 early on. The game just started.


Actually I agree with you on Jazz, but Pistons was really struggling when they played The Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 9-4 now, playing a bit sloppy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate slow starts.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlad is out shooting though... 2 of 5 already


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

What's up with Kwame missing lay-ups, isn't missing FTs enough.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 20-12 now...they need to pick it up. I don't want them to have to be down 20 again before they start playing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Vlad getting killed by Jamison.. Lakers getting killed by Arenas.. not good early


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame dunked! 

:yay:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame DUNK!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why isn't Kobe being aggressive early?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyway 3rd quarter belongs to the Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlad is hot early though, 10 pts... we've shot 8 3pointers though


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe only 1 shot in the first... come on man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hmm...Kobe is 0/1 in the first quarter with two points...much like the other night. Radmanovic is playing well (10 points already) but Arenas and Jamison are killing us, which is exactly what I didn't want to happen. They've combined for 22 of the 26 Wizards points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And yet Kobe haters will say he is a ball hog. They don't realise sometimes he have to shoot for the lakers to win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have already shot nine three-pointers...what the hell are they doing? If they settle for that all night, they're not going to win.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Theonee said:


> And yet Kobe haters will say he is a ball hog. They don't realise sometimes he have to shoot for the lakers to win.


No matter what Kobe does... no matter what the Lakers do... they will always try to find a negative. Got used to it now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should stop the 3 fest, especially when it is not going in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, Lakers came out of the timeout and shot a three...at least this time they made it. Nice job Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just like that, Kobe hits 3 shots in a row and he now has 9 points...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers and the Missed FTs. Every game they miss a minnimum of 10 FTs. If they actually convert FTs, there record would be little better.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The suns are shooting 82% from the Ft line as a team.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Butler is averaging 8.3 rebounds to Kwame's 6.5 so far this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> The suns are shooting 82% from the Ft line as a team.


What does that have to do with this game?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Who the hell are guarding Jamison and Arenas?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> What does that have to do with this game?


Just saying if the Lakers shoot better FTs like the suns, their PPG would be quite close to the Sun's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...it's great seeing Radmanovic nails some threes! Finally!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Just saying if the Lakers shoot better FTs like the suns, their PPG would be quite close to the Sun's.


I see...well, that's obviously true...but with Kwame Brown there, the Lakers as a team will never shoot 82%.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Radmanovic with 13 so far in the first half! could be a big night


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Wow...it's great seeing Radmanovic nails some threes! Finally!


The bad thing, he has two fouls, and you don't want to foul Butler, who is shooting 89%.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Phil takes Kobe out of the game :thinking2:

_*fells off the chair*_


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Phil takes Kobe out of the game :thinking2:
> 
> _*fells off the chair*_


Your avatar:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Freaking Smush


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Since Kobe got taken out, we've scored two points and we look very lethargic on offense.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We have 8 turnovers to their 3...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

What's up with Lakers, fouls, 3s, and turnovers?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> What's up with Lakers, fouls, 3s, and turnovers?


...and Cookie getting T'ed up! :laugh:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stupid Cookie, wasn't worth it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just like that, we're down 12...at least Radman is playing good for us...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What the hell is Vlad doing?? 15 pts at the half? lol... wow!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Jamison almost has a double double at the half with 14/8


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Now I don't care if Kobe goes for 100 shots.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

well, kobe's back


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil, please send Smush home, before he gives me a heart attack.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great.

Now, we will be down by 20 at the half. Smush and Kobe missed easy layups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, this is not going to be good for us at all with Odom out...with Kobe needing rest, the Lakers suck without him...we're down 14 right now...****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great, Kwame's getting two free throws...damn!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why do I get this weird feeling Kobe is going to end up with 47?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just like I suspected.

Mark my words...without Lamar Odom, we are one of the five worst teams in the league.

Once again, they look like they don't even care. These two teams are playing at different speeds. The source of the problem is Smush Parker and it just feeds down from there. I can see this on the TV while I'm 120mi away, yet Phil can't see it when he's sitting on the bench? Pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, something weird is going on tonight...Kwame dunked AND made a free throw in the same game!

Kobe nails another three and the Lakers are down 10 now instead of what was just a 17 point lead. 

Thank God for Kobe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Can't Phil Jackson, electrocute Kwame, everytime he misses a FT.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kwame grabbed his own missed freebie  and Kobe made a 3-pointer! :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Just like I suspected.
> 
> Mark my words...without Lamar Odom, we are the worst team in the league.
> 
> Once again, they look like they don't even care. These two teams are playing at different speeds. The source of the problem is Smush Parker and it just feeds down from there. I can see this while I'm 120mi away on the TV, yet Phil can't see it when he's sitting on the bench? Pathetic.


We are nowhere near the worst team in the league.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL...Smush tried to pulled out Jerry West miracle!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup, now don't put Smush back and we will do fine.
Without Odom our rebounding is sufferring.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone of you watching live. I rarely get Lakers game because I am on the east coast and I get to watch crappy eastern conference teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, the 3rd quarter is about to be underway, and we have been playing great basketball as of late in the second half...we need to limit our turnovers, keep Kobe in the game, and we'll be fine.

What time is it? Kobe time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Anyone of you watching live. I rarely get Lakers game because I am on the east coast and I get to watch crappy eastern conference teams.


I'm watching live.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is Phil dumb, why is Smush still in the game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is now 4/4 from 3-point range and he's at 21 points...Lakers down 9.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Is Phil dumb, why is Smush still in the game?


I would expect Smush to be sit out with 3 PF called against him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with another 3! Lakers down 7!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dayum.......Kobe is in the ZONE

:fire:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Now I officially starting to hate Smuch and Phil.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another 3 for Kobe! 6/6 shooting from there!

But the Wizards keep responding...we're not doing anything on defense!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

KOBE KOBE KOBE

:fire: :fire: :fire:

6/6 from downtown!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, seriously, DeShawn Stevenson? He's killing us right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Finally Smuch makes a basket. I can't believe the guy is 3-13 with no Ft attempts.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job, Smush for drawing a foul on Stevenson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wizards are out of fouls now, so that's a good sign, especially with 6:10 left.

The Black Mamba is striking with great accuracy!

He has 27 points on 9/12 shooting (6/6 threes)! Lakers ball, down 7! Come on Lakers!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Okay, seriously, DeShawn Stevenson? He's killing us right now.


Lakers got to take care of rebounding. They are giving away too many offensive rebounding.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stu Lantz is hilarious!

"Everyone's here at Staples. Who do we have here? Why, it's the Spears' sisters! Britney Spears and....Britney's sister!"

Haha...that's not an exact quote, but very similar...funny guy.

We come out of the timeout with a turnover...dammit.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe can have another record. If he goes 8/8 beyond the arc, he will have the record.

You know who went 7/7 last time? Robert Horry


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil takes a time out and disrupts the teams rythem. FU Phil.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Stu Lantz is hilarious!
> 
> "Everyone's here at Staples. Who do we have here? Why, it's the Spears' sisters! Britney Spears and....Britney's sister!"
> 
> ...


Are they wearing panties:yay:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Did Kobe just miss a dunk?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Kobe almost had a great dunk, but he got fouled (no-call) and then Smush comes up with a 3-point play a few moments later...down 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Arenas brings it back up to 9...Kobe gets fouled on a 3-point attempt...we have a chance to bring it back down to 6.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> Did Kobe just miss a dunk?


Don't care about dunk as long as he makes 3s. :bsmile:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

7/7 for Kobe!

Woohoo!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with another DEEP three! Down 6 again! 7/7 threes! 

Damn, and he finally missed a three just now, but then takes the charge on the other end!

Kobe's playing awesome right now, and very, very efficient!

32 points on 14 shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are doing nothing on defense...trading baskets (no matter how well Kobe is playing) is doing nothing for us right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Damn, and he finally missed a three just now, but then takes the charge on the other end!


Well, at least he tied the record with Horry for making 7 consecutive treys.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should stop giving away offensive rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The refs with a bad call on Bynum...he got all ball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It still puzzles me why Phil hasn't given Farmar more minutes. :thinking2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to be so pissed off if we lose this game.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

bynum with the dunk and 1!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Farmar :yay:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

jordan with the bad foul.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That is what Phil should have done by after first quarter, put Farmer, instead of leaving Smush there.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

mo with the huge block!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Grab a board, please!!!!!! :sigh:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont like we chucking up 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've taken 24 threes...that's horrible.

Kobe can't get carried away with the threes...he was 7/7, now 7/10.

Thiis is the quarter in which we usually play the best, but we scored the same amount of points as the Wizards...I'm not sure how we're going to win this game the way we're playing defensively. Rebounding has been an issue all game, too. Brendan Haywood is killing us on the offensive boards.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

90-80 Wizards at the end of 3rd qtr.

We won't win this game unless we play defense or Wizards' shooting goes cold.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

down by 10. turn it up lakers!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers need to step up when they play bad teams.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was some of the dumbest basketball I have ever seen.

Where the hell has Jordan Farmar's brain gone? The guy is playing like a retard. He makes two of the stupidest fouls I have ever seen to give Washington 4 points, then he tries some moronic pass to Evans when we were down by 7 and had a 3-on-2 break.

This team is just so stupid, it's unbelieveable.

We never win when we shoot this many threes. It makes it even worse that the Wizards are going to score 120 on us. One hundred and twenty freaking points at home. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This will be a horrible way to start the road trip...we need this win.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

It seems as though while Kobe is trying to pass the ball a lot more this season that if the Lakers are losing at the half, he starts playing the way he did last year in the second half. I think he should play his "beat everyone" style, whenever the team's down by 5 or more, or atleast find a better middleground.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's on the bench to start the 4th...

Radmanovic nails a three to start the 4th, but Arenas responds with a three of his own...wow.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This is just like a 3pt contest lol Both team chucking 3 non stop


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Wizards are running down to our throat and we can't seem to stop them.

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im not going to lie...were losing to washington at home...pathetic...and so is our defense


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And can Evans stop shooting the damn ball?! He has played disgraceful the last few games. The only guys that should be shooting are Vlad and Kobe.

Why is it that every time they show some stat of us owning an opponent at home, we lose? Great...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am not giving up hope until 0.0001 seconds is left on the clock.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yup...we're done. It's a 13 point lead and Sasha is in the game.

Man, we are going to need to play FLAWLESS basketball on the road trip to come out of there fine.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

friggin sasha busts my joints


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This just keeps getting better. Sasha is in now. Sometimes I wonder about Phil's coaching.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> And can Evans stop shooting the damn ball?! He has played disgraceful the last few games. The only guys that should be shooting are Vlad and Kobe.
> 
> Why is it that every time they show some stat of us owning an opponent at home, we lose? Great...



kobe is still sitting...amazing...VladRad sitting...supurb...awsome stratagy


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol i love how farmar did not pass that to sasha


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That 10 million dollar coach should use Kobe now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This seriously might be the worst defense we've played all year.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Down 14 with 8 mins left...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, by the way, Kobe and Vlad, the two best players we've had tonight...yeah, they're on the bench.

Brilliant coaching job, Phil...keep it up!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> kobe is still sitting...amazing...VladRad sitting...supurb...awsome stratagy


Maybe that means "Give-Up and rest for future games"? 

Although I don't see Phil Jackson of all people giving up. Maybe George Karl should call him up right now and explain the whole "using your starting lineup" thing.

Edit: Oh, Kobe's in.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:boohoo2:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is back in now...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, **** Sasha. 

We're done. Game over. Lakers lose.

Congrats to Washington. And great job by Arenas completely going off on us.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasha 0-4 is still in the game. I feel like punching Phil now,


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I still have hope though! ... lets just say I am glad I am at work and missing this game lol


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol another 3 for us,down 11 pts way to go boys


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're getting *****slapped by the Wizards. Great. How pitiful has the defense been tonight?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I hate how the Lakers are playing games like this.

Always trying to comeback. Hopefully they pull through again this time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I spoke too soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We're getting *****slapped by the Wizards. Great. How pitiful has the defense been tonight?


Pitiful is an understatement. I wish we were playing pitiful defense...we're doing much worse than that.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:verysad:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

man, bynum should finish those


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you Jordan Farmar! Damn!

I TAKE back what I said earlier about the game being over...I just always say stuff like that when I'm frustrated...

Come on Lakers! PLEASE WIN!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Thank you Jordan Farmar! Damn!
> 
> I TAKE back what I said earlier about the game being over...I just always say stuff like that when I'm frustrated...
> 
> Come on Lakers! PLEASE WIN!



You guys are catching up, so its ok, but where's Kobe? 

Also, Bynum should've been in there until the last 2 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the turnover but another one of those great blocks we've seen from him all season...but damn that was a costly turnover...Wizards ball...up 7...4:22 left.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Costly turnover by Kobe. Arenas forced it - and the Wizards take a Timeout.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not trying to diss the team or anything, but sometimes our big men act like complete *****es down low. Man up and finish.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****er.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Arenas with the and-1 and we're down 10 again...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mother****er.


Exactly. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lakers are BY FAR the most frustrating team to watch in the NBA.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's okay guys, Sasha is in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You know it's over when Sasha is in during crunch time...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, good job Phil for bringing Vlad back into the game this late...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many stupid ****ing fouls can we have tonight? The Lakers are playing brain-dead.

Wizards are 32/37 from free throws and we keep fouling them. Unbelievable.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Thank you Jordan Farmar! Damn!
> 
> *I TAKE back what I said earlier about the game being over...I just always say stuff like that when I'm frustrated...*
> 
> Come on Lakers! PLEASE WIN!


Un-Take it back


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

****ing a.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what the? what foul?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

maybe we'll get three 3's in a row..


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

gr.. brian..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ss03 said:


> Un-Take it back


Haha, yeah...I am. We're done.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

vlad rad, please drill some 3s. quick status.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When was the last time we didn't foul?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 5...39.2 seconds left...Lakers ball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jump Vladi!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Woooooow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know what to think anymore...are we done? Are we not?

Kobe 3 point play! Lakers down 2! 24 seconds left!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

maybe some hope?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, who do we foul here? This is getting way too intense for my liking...I'm about to go crazy!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Everyone anti-jynx.


We are going to lose this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Everyone anti-jynx.
> 
> 
> We are going to lose this game.


Clearly, we've known that all along.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stevenson to the stripe...

He makes the first...and MISSES the second!

COOK TIES IT UP!

OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Holy Craaapppp


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Big shot Cook... :banana:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

I Love Brian Cook


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkk


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, defense is what has let you guys down all game... so not the best thing to be forced to rely on in the last 5 seconds


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is insane!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Overtime!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Woah Baby!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OVERTIME! Lakers in OVERTIME!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell ****ing yes. Unbelievable.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Smart play by the wizards to give the ball to Stevenson again and again..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

We Have To Take This Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we have all the momentum now, c'mon!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, for anyone that says Kobe is selfish and doesn't trust his teammates...SCREW YOU!

Kobe with 41, 8, and 8! 

OT in back-to-back games for the Lakers! WOW!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers scored 46 points in the 4th! Daaaamn!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... just wow


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I want to go see what Wizards fans are saying, hold on...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Overtime baby hahahaha lets the shooting contest continue


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 41! Arenas with 44! Wow! 

Sasha is starting the overtime...this should be interesting! 

Crappy way to start OT...come on Luke!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

ss03 said:


> I want to go see what Wizards fans are saying, hold on...


Sadly, there are no fans there posting anything!

Anyway, OVERTIME, 

Anyone secretly hoping this tops the 161-157 Nets Suns game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tied at 128! This is a high scoring game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ss03 said:


> Sadly, there are no fans there posting anything!
> 
> Anyway, OVERTIME,
> 
> Anyone secretly hoping this tops the 161-157 Nets Suns game?


Hell yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

5 fouls on Kobe...uh oh...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. Who says you get back in a game with hard-nosed defense?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe should look to shoot more.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wizard shot 50 FTs wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God Vlad chose to have his biggest game as a Lakers tonight. 

Arenas is killing us...48 points. New career high.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haywood fouled out...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

One of their rebounding machine is out


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> 5 fouls on Kobe...uh oh...


This is where you guys need Odom so you can get passed the Fouled Out Kobe or the Kobe Out Until Last Two Minutes situations. I mean, thats true with a lot of teams though, it helps to have your second scorer and leader available.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh my God...the Wizards might break a record for most free throw attempts...why do we keep fouling?!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

As long as they keep clanking FTs, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...another foul...Luke is gone...this is ridiculous. 

54 free throw attempts for the Wizards...


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Oh my God...the Wizards might break a record for most free throw attempts...why do we keep fouling?!


Most free-throw attempts, game
86-Syracuse vs. Anderson, November 24, 1949 (5 OT)

... no they won't


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so glad Arenas decided to miss some free throws. 

SASHA WITH A THREE?!?!?! We're in the lead!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nevermind...Arenas just scored his 52nd point on us...down 1 with 1:40 left...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've taken a franchise record 40 threes tonight...wow...that's horrible.

Arenas just got point number 54 and 55 after a 3 point play...down 4 with 1:14 left...Arenas is completely and utterly destroying us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Man come on...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down 4 with 1:14 left.. do ya put Cook back in or not?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> We've taken a franchise record 40 threes tonight...wow...that's horrible.


How is it horrible when you make 19?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we honestly dont have a chance if the lakers dont make stops...this is poor defense


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Arenas with 55...Kobe still stuck at 41...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amareca said:


> How is it horrible when you make 19?


Just the mindset that we need to take that many threes...that should never happen.

But I guess you have a point...we've made almost 50%.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, Kobe has 5 fouls and Arenas just take advantage. Down 4 now, we need some stop here


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cook with a huge shot! Timeout Washington!

Lakers down 139-137 with 1:07 left.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why isn't phil putting mo evans on gilbert? geesh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense needs to come up HUGE on this next play...if the Wizards score, I don't know that we can still pull it off.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Arenas 3.. wowie!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Arenas with a 3...wow.

58 points.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

afobisme said:


> why isn't phil putting mo evans on gilbert? geesh.


seriuosly yeah! why not when Kobe ís handcuff


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I get the defense offense switch with Cook but you need scorers out there.. 

Rad misses 3.. Caron dunks it.. down 7.. ballgame it seems!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man...all that for nothing...this blows.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is over guys, cant handle Arenas damn


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Wow...Arenas with a 3...wow.
> 
> 58 points.


His career high was 47...

Anyone think he wants 60 to join "that group" ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ss03 said:


> His career high was 47...
> 
> Anyone think he wants 60 to join "that group" ?


Of course he wants to get 60.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i hate when the lakers lose to poor teams like washington and milwaukee...whatever...i dont feel to confident on this roadtrip


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It was too good to be true. Two ridiculous comebacks in one week. No way it was going to happen.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It was too good to be true. Two ridiculous comebacks in one week. No way it was going to happen.


I'm waiting for a longtime Bulls fan to come and say

"Jordan could've made it happen"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man this is a tough loss to swallow...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What do the bobcats have to do with the Mason-Dixon line? Bobcats and Slaves?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gonna go find me a cliff....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. 147-141...wow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Did anyone honestly think we would win in OT?

Worst. Defense. Ever.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers loosing to crappy teams is the most annoying part of being a Laker fan.
FU Phil, you should have taken Smush out early.


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

Arenas just killed us all game, especially that OT.

Kudos to the Lakers for coming back, but we gave up way too many easy baskets.

I want Lamar back.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Did anyone honestly think we would win in OT?
> 
> Worst. Defense. Ever.



Seriously..we played the team that had the worst D in the league and still lost...god this loss sucks...i cant wait until tuesday and weds...hope everyone is prepared to be 16-10 after the t-wolves game:nonono:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

You can't win a game by sending opponents to FT line 60 times, letting them shoot above 50% both from 3 point line and field.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> Why do I get this weird feeling Kobe is going to end up with 47?


Wow, I was soooo close!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seriously are they fouling a lot today or is it the referees.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey, lets look at the bright spots. Kobe with 45, Vlad 27... Walton with 15/11/8


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

On the bright side I can't wait for the next game when Kobe faces Redd and Arenas. It should be a very very good one.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Steez said:


> Hey, lets look at the bright spots. Kobe with 45, Vlad 27... Walton with 15/11/8


yeah, the bright spot is Radman came alive, hope to get more from him. We had no D at all in this game, oh well.. when someone like Arenas had career night like that we shouldnt spoil it haha.
Ok lets head to next game and hope we will play better D


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

where do I start with this. This is horrible. I can't believe what I just saw. Did I just watch an opponenet score 60 on the Lakers. 

Thats completly laughable and whats worse is PJ didn't decide at any point to double team or trap Arenas. 

This is the beginning of some frustrating road games. 

Without odom our defense is suffering miserably. I mean we can't contain anyone off the dribble.

This loss is very bad and I'm not one to talk about the sky is falling after 1 loss. 

But the sky is falling. 

Kobe did everything he could, he was possibly too unselfish.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Have we decended into a 3 pt chucking team now. Wow. 

There's trouble on the horizon. 

Gotta go with Bynum for offense because Kwame is playing like dog****. 

But Bynum is playing Horrendously on defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> where do I start with this. This is horrible. I can't believe what I just saw. Did I just watch an opponenet score 60 on the Lakers.
> 
> Thats completly laughable and whats worse is PJ didn't decide at any point to double team or trap Arenas.
> 
> ...


Kobe should start making us, his fans happy than the Haters happy. Haters love it when Kobe shoots less, scores less and pass a lot to Smushes' and Sashas and Lakers looses.
We love when Kobe shoots, scores and Lakers wins.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Kobe should start making us, his fans happy than the Haters happy. Haters love it when Kobe shoots less, scores less and pass a lot to Smushes' and Sashas and Lakers looses.
> We love when Kobe shoots, scores and Lakers wins.


Yeah I agree but without odom teams are forcing him to pass by essentially triple teaming him. he made the right decisions by passing. Forcing shots would have been bad.

But I agree I don't mind when Kobe jacks it and we win, the Haters don't like him anyway. 

Yeah we have crap at pg and we smell fishy at center and pf right now. 

We can't play teams like the Wizards playing into their style of play by jacking up 3's.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Theonee said:


> I always get nervous when lakers are facing the below average teams, because they have the history of loosing to bad teams. Atleast when they play good teams I always think they will win, but bad teams. Out of Lakers 7 loses, 6 has come against bad teams.
> But still I think they will win.


I think I will be a good gambler. :biggrin:


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

hey guys i wasn't able to watch the game cause i had an exam...but damn arenas 60???it just comes to show that we need lamar back asap...is arenas trying to be like the kobe of old???arenas disrespecting the D of the lakers by scoring 60 in kobe's house...damn!!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> I think I will be a good gambler. :biggrin:


Without Lamar we'll lose to every team who can score over 100 because we've lost our identity without him. We've put Kobe into the dual role of playmaker and scorer and we are creating too fast a tempo in games with our insane number of 3pt shots. 

Its all draw and kick to 3pt shooters now. 

We might beat teams who stuggle to score like the Rockets but not teams like the Wizards.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's going on is not Kobe's fault. Odom's injury has revealed the two main flaws of this team.

1) HORRIBLE defense
2) HORRIBLE point guard

The last two games, Kobe has gone for 53/10/8 and 45/8/10. Yet, they are both OT games and we only win one of them.

Kwame = dog****
Smush = dog****

Everyone = dog**** on defense


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What's going on is not Kobe's fault. Odom's injury has revealed the two main flaws of this team.
> 
> 1) HORRIBLE defense
> 2) HORRIBLE point guard
> ...


I agree, I miss Odom.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

You can't ask more from Kobe.
You really can't

Last 2 games, he was flirting with a triple double with 45 + points? You don't see people having soo many points when they are flirting with a triple double. Kobe is doing everything he can. 

Radmanoivic played very well this game. But our defence really suked the big one. 

The Lakers can score, but we also aren't getting any stops. Trading baskets isn't going to do much in the long run. 

Now i can really tell how important Odom is to the team. 
I really hope he gets back soon. Kobe needs him and most importantly, the Lakers need him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yikers, no...D...whatsoever. Too bad, would have been great to salvage this horrible defensive effort in OT, but that's what happens when you play Sasha Vujacic and Brian Cook double digit minutes.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome back to L.A. Gilbert! :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It doesn't matter whether Kobe chucks or plays passively. It never has. We always score plenty of points to win the ballgame. Somehow, our defense has regressed a lot from last season. Why can't we just keep the same intensity as the 3rd Quarter against the Spurs this season? That proved they are capable of doing it. Now ****ing do it! It seems like when one of roleplayers start making a few shots, they get excited and completely forget about D'ing up. Uuuuggggghhhhhh...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This game was out of control. That is the only way I can describe what i saw. I cant believe we put up 141 pts and lost. Did we even get a stop in the 2nd half? I dont think so. I think the Wiz got a foul called everytime they took the ball down the court in the fourth quarter. In their defense we did earn a lot of those calls, but far from all of them.

It has been mentined all over the place in this thread but its my duty to repeat it again. Defense. Something's got to give and you have to stop the other team at least sometimes.

Im pretty sure I lost my mind sometime durring that game.


----------

